# 09 6.4 question



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

I have an 09 F550 6.4. I was told that cutting the sides of the air box will increase the fuel economy a ton. any input???


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Although it _might _increase fuel economy, if you plow or drive in any kind of wind blown snow, your air filter is going to feeze up and choke the engine out pretty quickly. I'd pass on using the Sawzall here.


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks for your advise didnt think of that!!


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

DPF delete and an H&S tuner or a Spartan tuner will raise fuel economy substantialy. some have claimed 20+mpg. You dont even need to run a performance tune....just need it to fix the CEL that will illuminate. Once the DPF is gone, you wont be burning extra fuel nor will you be losing fuel into your oil pan.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Highly recommend doing the DPF delete w/spartan tune. More power, & more MPG... 
I did a CAT/DPF delete on my 08' and run the 210hp tow tune. Next on my list this spring is EGR delete and a better air filter.


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1554133 said:


> Highly recommend doing the DPF delete w/spartan tune. More power, & more MPG...
> I did a CAT/DPF delete on my 08' and run the 210hp tow tune. Next on my list this spring is EGR delete and a better air filter.


AMEN!!! Best Thing I Ever Did!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Here's a good motivating video for any 6.4 owner to delete the emissions control crap!!!


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

I know H&S and I think but am not sure on spartan no longer have emissions delete tunes. you can thank those who reelected our president and his EPA thugs


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

mustangman02232;1554227 said:


> I know H&S and I think but am not sure on spartan no longer have emissions delete tunes. you can thank those who reelected our president and his EPA thugs


Your post scared the sh*t out of me!!!! 
I'm checking this on out over at Spartan.... Everything looks to be available on their website, yet they have this "Our products are not for sale or use on any pollution controlled vehicle in the United States" posted..... I need more clarity from Spartan on what's going on....
I will be livid if this is no longer available! :realmad:


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

SteveR;1553770 said:


> I have an 09 F550 6.4. I was told that cutting the sides of the air box will increase the fuel economy a ton. any input???


*its called a CAI (cold air intake ) modificatiion . Yes it will along with a open straight Magnaflo ss exhaust and an SCT tuner with custom tunes and FICM (Fuel Injector Control Module ) mod.

congrats ! you have now successfully voided your waranty. you have to break some eggs to make an ommlette.

Be prepared for neck snapping torque and big HP.

Shop the best for tunes 
. http://innovativediesel.com/c-75806-diesel-products-ford-6-4l-powerstroke-2008-2010.html*


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

Too Stroked;1553798 said:


> Although it _might _increase fuel economy, if you plow or drive in any kind of wind blown snow, your air filter is going to feeze up and choke the engine out pretty quickly. I'd pass on using the Sawzall here.


true , you must keep an eye on that issue . its called a Zoodad .


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

Do the deletes void the warranty??


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

SteveR;1554511 said:


> Do the deletes void the warranty??


Oh yeah!!! Depending on where you're at mileage wise you might want to hold off on the deletes. I didn't delete and tune mine till after I hit the 100K mark.... Just in case.. Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Tune and delete the truck.

FloPro exhaust, Spartan tunes (210 is really all you need). The S&B intakes are pretty nice and flow significantly better then factory. 

Even if you don't want to tune and delete it right now I'd buy the exhaust and tunes before their impossible to get. Once you do it you'll be glad you did and it will be a totally different truck. 

Also the sooner you can get the emissions crap off your truck the longer it should last. Nothing about the regen system is good for the motor, just shortening life day by day.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

SteveR;1554511 said:


> Do the deletes void the warranty??


Literally _any _modification you make to your truck _might _void the warranty. The first person who gets to make that call is your dealer Service Manager. Generally speaking, they'll look the other way on minor suff like aftermarket air filters and Cold Air Intake kits. (Then again, I know of one guy who's warranty was voided by a K&N filter.)

Remember, manufacturers are always trying to find way to reduce warranty costs. If they can find a reason to void your warraty - to avoid a huge warranty bill - they sometimes will. I had my dealer (whom I have a geat relationship with) inform me that my Purolator Pure One oil filter _might _be grounds for Ford to void my warranty if I should ever have an oil related problem. So it's back to the OEM Ford filters until my warranty expires - as much as I still believe the Purolators are doing a better job.

Where it gets much more delicate is any modification that affects emissions. Since the manufacturers are under so much government scrutiny there, they tend to be pretty strict here. I guess the operative phrase with manufacturers warrantys and things that might void them is _"So kid, are you feeling lucky?" _It really does come down to that.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

In my shop we look the other way UNLESS failure is directly related to modifications.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

07PSDCREW;1554774 said:


> In my shop we look the other way UNLESS failure is directly related to modifications.


no diesel should be bogged down with all those tree hugger epa features . they need to breathe as much air as possible .

good man ,


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Too Stroked;1554681 said:


> Literally _any _modification you make to your truck _might _void the warranty. The first person who gets to make that call is your dealer Service Manager. Generally speaking, they'll look the other way on minor suff like aftermarket air filters and Cold Air Intake kits. (Then again, I know of one guy who's warranty was voided by a K&N filter.)
> 
> Remember, manufacturers are always trying to find way to reduce warranty costs. If they can find a reason to void your warraty - to avoid a huge warranty bill - they sometimes will. *I had my dealer (whom I have a geat relationship with) inform me that my Purolator Pure One oil filter might be grounds for Ford to void my warranty *if I should ever have an oil related problem. So it's back to the OEM Ford filters until my warranty expires - as much as I still believe the Purolators are doing a better job.
> 
> Where it gets much more delicate is any modification that affects emissions. Since the manufacturers are under so much government scrutiny there, they tend to be pretty strict here. I guess the operative phrase with manufacturers warrantys and things that might void them is _"So kid, are you feeling lucky?" _It really does come down to that.


I've had two vehicles have engine replacements denied under warranty due to an aftermarket oil filter being used. Vehicles had less than 30,000 miles on them and had every PM done per the manual - this is in my full time job/fleet manager.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Spool it up;1554779 said:


> no diesel should be bogged down with all those tree hugger epa features . they need to breathe as much air as possible .
> 
> good man ,


If it wasn't for the problems that the dpf causes, i'd probably hardly ever see 6.4's. the new 6.7 has been pretty evasive...nothing major yet through my shop. The 6.4 must've been a learning curve at owners expense!


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

plowguy43;1554785 said:


> I've had two vehicles have engine replacements denied under warranty due to an aftermarket oil filter being used. Vehicles had less than 30,000 miles on them and had every PM done per the manual - this is in my full time job/fleet manager.


Aftermarket oil filters are JUNK!! People pinch pennies on filters until the filter falls apart and gets sucked through the engine. Or they collapse and don't filter at all.
This is not somewhere you want to skimp on price.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

07PSDCREW;1554878 said:


> Aftermarket oil filters are JUNK!! People pinch pennies on filters until the filter falls apart and gets sucked through the engine. Or they collapse and don't filter at all.
> This is not somewhere you want to skimp on price.


That was the part I found quite interesting about my conversation with the Sevice Manager at my Ford dealer. I was in fact using a much more expensive (and supposedly more efficient) oil filter than what Ford wants me to use.

So, I've gone back to OEM filters untilt he warranty is up. Of course as soon as that happens, I'm going back to better filters. Oil and filtes are something I don't ever pinch pennies on. Too much riding on them.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Did they blame failure on the filter?? The dealer has to prove the aftermarket accesory or part directly caused the failure...I've had my share of filter failure damage and usually it is quite obvious.
Here's use of aftermarket air filter that took out the MAF/BARO sensor when the filter didn't fit right...









Aftermarket fuel filter in use over 2k miles...notice the filter isn't completely covered in fuel due to trapped air from a poorly fitting fuel filter.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I didn't have (and have never had) a failure with a Ford engine yet. This was more of a "just so you know" conversation. I really doubt they'd void my warranty, but since I'm not swimming in money, I don't want to take the chance. 

BTW, that picture of the sucked through air filter really made my day!


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Ha ha proof that it really happens!
That was on a 2008 6.0 powerstroke econoline.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

mustangman02232;1554227 said:


> I know H&S and I think but am not sure on spartan no longer have emissions delete tunes. you can thank those who reelected our president and his EPA thugs


I just confirmed with Spartan that they are still around and their products are still available.

And a big sigh of relief!!


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

07PSDCREW;1554875 said:


> If it wasn't for the problems that the dpf causes, i'd probably hardly ever see 6.4's. the new 6.7 has been pretty evasive...nothing major yet through my shop. The 6.4 must've been a learning curve at owners expense!


i hear ya . ford has been doing a blue oval job1 lately . i have the last year of the 6.0 in the fleet and she is a beast . with proper maint ....of course


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Yup same beast here. I actually have a 2008 model year engine in my 2007 truck. The build date is September 4, 2007. I probably got one intended for a 2008 E-350.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Well here's more proof of crappy aftermarket filter situations. This one came in today on a 6.0....


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

thats why Motocraft 2016's are $22.00 . 
imagine how much filter residue is riding thru that block


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

plowguy43;1554785 said:


> I've had two vehicles have engine replacements denied under warranty due to an aftermarket oil filter being used. Vehicles had less than 30,000 miles on them and had every PM done per the manual - this is in my full time job/fleet manager.


Did you inform them that according to federal law if a manufacturer requires you to use OEM parts as a condition of warranty the must provide them free if charge?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

If you can show me the federal law I certainly will.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Google it. I don't remember exactly but I know it is a law.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Its called The Magnuson-Moss warranty act.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

clark lawn;1558522 said:


> Google it. I don't remember exactly but I know it is a law.


 This is the closest I could find on Parts and warranty.....

http://www.consumer.ftc.gov/articles/0138-auto-warranties-routine-maintenance


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Here you go. Posted in your own link. And this is what I said before....I have to prove the aftermkt item caused the damage which is usually pretty easy when there's filter particles laying on top of the head jammed in the corners by the valve train.
I also don't see where it says they must be free of charge...


. "The Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act makes it illegal for companies to void your warranty or deny coverage under the warranty simply because you used an aftermarket or recycled part. Still, if it turns out that the aftermarket or recycled part was itself defective or wasn't installed correctly, and it causes damage to another part that is covered under the warranty, the manufacturer or dealer has the right to deny coverage for that part and charge you for any repairs. The FTC says the manufacturer or dealer must PROVE that the aftermarket or recycled part caused the need for repairs before denying warranty coverage."


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

07PSDCREW;1557657 said:


> Well here's more proof of crappy aftermarket filter situations. This one came in today on a 6.0....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

clark lawn;1558559 said:


> Do you know what caused that? It wasn't the filter it was the filter being sucked in because it was plugged up. So that means improper maintenance. We see it all the time with the cartridge filters at the truck dealership I work at.


Yes the filter wasn't installed correctly and was longer than stock. It was one of those filters that comes with the cap. This one wasn't sucked in as I've seen many of those.. And I know what you are saying. I see that more often than not.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

clark lawn;1558559 said:


> Do you know what caused that? It wasn't the filter it was the filter being sucked in because it was plugged up. So that means improper maintenance. We see it all the time with the cartridge filters at the truck dealership I work at.


top filter was probably unfastened to the cap and twisting .

and they wonder why the 60's are junk . 85% of the problem is owner maintenance failure . we have the '06 model (last year 6.0 made ) and hasnt missed a beat . high maintenance , but well worth the modded power . 

we always use OEM parts where the drivetrain is concerned wesport


----------

